# rottweilers



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any Rottweiler breeders in or around Virginia breeding strong, healthy dogs?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Chip, I don't know if this helps or not but Dave Martin had a very nice dog from Vom Bullenfeld. I don't follow the breed but Dave's other dogs (Boxer and GSD) were also very nice and came from highly reputable breeders so I imagine Kingston wasn't just a fluke.

Hopefully, you've found an answer already but if not I thought I'd toss that out there. I believe they are located in MO, not VA however.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave's dog Kingston is fantastic and lots of video of them on Youtube.

There is one negative on the Kennel found on the internet but I would try and get in touch with Dave first.

He is a member on here but hasn't posted in some time.

I believe the kennel is in Kingdom city Mo. 

That's just a bit east of Columbia Mo in the middle of the State.


----------

